# Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 jetzt umsonst !



## Lars Weiß (26 Juni 2007)

Hier, ab sofort ist Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 kostenlos. Wer öfters mal alte DOS-Software oder wer gerne mit anderen Betriebssystemen herumexperimentiert kann die SW bestimmt gut gebrauchen !

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...02-3199-48A3-AFA2-2DC0B40A73B6&displaylang=de


Gruß
Lars


----------



## vladi (27 Juni 2007)

*Virtual PC*

Hi,
tja, warum ist es wohl frei..
:twisted: weil langsam und ressourcenfressend ohne ende, und da läuft nicht alles drauf...

-und das hier ist keine Werbung, aber: wenn man virtuelle PCs haben will, 
die auch *super* sind, die wirklich so laufen, wie normale PCs, dann
gibt es nur VM Ware! Das funktioniert. Und (wegen Kosten) für testen
gibt es den freien VM WARE Player, und auch freie Betriebsysteme(Linux), und dann auch die Möglichkeit, die umzustellen, so hat man dann auch
was anderes drauf. 

Gruss: Vladi


----------

